# Cupcake Port For Droid X? (lol)



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey, I was just wondering if it is possible to create a cupcake port for the X, if not im assuming that its because of the locked bootloader  Anywho, plz dont tell me cupcake is old and dumb and stuff lol it would be fun to have a vintage OS on my phone (for maybe a hour at the most tho)


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Some may say that having Sense on the would be pointless. But cupcake? It's a waste of time.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Webst3r said:


> Some may say that having Sense on the would be pointless. But cupcake? It's a waste of time.


Sense is most definitely NOT pointless. It has some really kewl features in it, and it would be awesome to get on a moto device


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

So spend countless hours porting it so you can have it for 1 hour.mmmk


----------



## BuRNiN_BoNeS (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey, I just bought a new 64 bit laptop with 8 gigs of ram and a 1tb hd.... can you guys help me install windows 3.1 on it? I just want to try it...... wow


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

bretth18 said:


> Sense is most definitely NOT pointless. It has some really kewl features in it, and it would be awesome to get on a moto device


I couldn't agree more about Sense. I'd totally rock it as my daily ROM.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

the guy asked a simple question. give him a break.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow! Maybe you should all stay off Froyo roms from now on. Its old. GB is out now. Froyo is useless then I guess huh?? Give the guy a break. It was a request for something old school. Why all the negative remarks. Just don't reply to it if its that bad for to read it.


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess some people aren't old school.


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

Darned youngsters..... lol


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Mmmm popcorn

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

i'd flash that


----------



## BuRNiN_BoNeS (Aug 22, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Wow! Maybe you should all stay off Froyo roms from now on. Its old. GB is out now. Froyo is useless then I guess huh?? Give the guy a break. It was a request for something old school. Why all the negative remarks. Just don't reply to it if its that bad for to read it.


I was taking a jab at him yes, but now it is your turn....

Did you really say to stay off of froyo?
There are plenty of roms out there that are a lot more customizable based off of froyo parts.... That is all


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

He was being sarcastic buddy


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!!!!!


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

"BuRNiN_BoNeS said:


> I was taking a jab at him yes, but now it is your turn....
> 
> Did you really say to stay off of froyo?
> There are plenty of roms out there that are a lot more customizable based off of froyo parts.... That is all


Yes I did say stay off froyo. If people are gonna knock someone for asking about an old school os, then those same people need to stay off froyo. It's old school now cause GB is out. Way more can be done on gb then froyo. So why use it? Oh well. I hope the Guy gets what he asked for and loves every min of it!


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thread derailed... 
/thread

I just saved 15% on my car Insurance by switching to

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Deep breaths ladies ;-)


----------



## DroidXPlayer (Jun 18, 2011)

Someone kill me softly, what is cupcake?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Back on track.
If you are here just to say you disagree with it that is fine, no need to insult anyone's perspective.

If you can't portray your ideas any better than "Lol that is s0 st00pid omgz!11!1"
then do not bother posting.


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wtf i'll bite. There is a better chance of seeing this than sense.


----------



## DroidXPlayer (Jun 18, 2011)

For those of you that want Cupcake so damn bad!

http://androidheadlines.com/2011/08/android-v1-5-cupcake”-now-edible.html


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

AthruZ said:


> For those of you that want Cupcake so damn bad!
> 
> http://androidheadlines.com/2011/08/android-v1-5-cupcake”-now-edible.html


I see what you did there....


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

AthruZ said:


> Someone kill me softly, what is cupcake?


An older version of android, was before my time. Version number was 1.5ish.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

i would be interested in using this for a day, but not much more than that. if someone wants to work on this, go for it, that would be interesting.

trying to port it to a device that never had it will be hard, and youll have to use 2init to do so.

i personally dont think its worth the trouble but im not going to stop anyone! i see this 'project' being more "practical" on a phone like the og droid or a nexus. someone that is just overall easier to port to


----------



## DroidXPlayer (Jun 18, 2011)

"BrentBlend said:


> I see what you did there....


Lol.. I didn't make that cupcake. I was searching for what the 1.5 version looked like and remembered that the G1 had it.. Thank goodness that ugly battery bar is gone!


----------



## DroidXPlayer (Jun 18, 2011)

"Jordan8 said:


> An older version of android, was before my time. Version number was 1.5ish.


Thanks, I saw pics.. I will take Froyo any day over that version..


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

AthruZ said:


> Lol.. I didn't make that cupcake. I was searching for what the 1.5 version looked like and remembered that the G1 had it.. Thank goodness that ugly battery bar is gone!


I know you didn't make the cupcake but the wordplay you used.


----------

